# Pics from my Nurburgring Trip (56k NO WAY)



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Blau Ecke Bar in Adenau






















Phone pics:












































































Mates Nova


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry if i double posted some pics....photobucket being an a$$


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Is that the EVO mag GTR a see there???


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Is that andy barnes of sumo power in the gtr pic?


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, that is the Evo GTR, saw it at Goodwood last weekend


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

That GTR sounded AMAZING as it past me in the Transit Connect:driver:

Yes I took the van around the track......mate's Opel Manta broke down 2 days before the trip and had to take the van......got some laughs as we were passed :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

deja-vu........lol.........some good pics

did you open it up on the auto-bahn?


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Judas said:


> did you open it up on the auto-bahn?


erm....... 75psi Transit Connect doesn't really come under the realms of 'opening up' but we did thrash the a$$ off it yes....... even got the tyres screeching on the track......

From Sheffield to the Nurburgring on £50 of fuel......with just below a 1/4 tank left :thumb:

The Opel Firenza in the pics (silver one) was with us and he chased an Aston down the Auto Bahn and flashed him out of the way...... the look on the guys face when this 1972 car was up his a$$ asking him to move was class......


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

nice...lol


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

me and Ryan (DetailNI) detailed the black Carrera RS about 4 months ago! cant wait to get to the ring myself - looks awesome chum!


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

thevaleter said:


> From Sheffield to the Nurburgring on £50 of fuel......with just below a 1/4 tank left :thumb:
> .


That's not that far is it? Assuming you did the overnight ferry into Hook of Holland? I would always use that route if I lived "oooop north 'appen" Only about 150 miles once you're over the North Sea isn't it?

As it is I'm a westcountry lad so I have to do 250 miles to Dover, then another 250 from Dunkerque to the Ring. I am hoping to go in early September again, but it will be a late run trip as I am only going if I pass my final accountancy exam. :driver:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Great pictures mate, looks like it was great fun! :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Did overnight ferry from Hull to Zeebrugge then approx 5 hours (with a stop) to the ring.... still good going considering the other 3 cars stopped 3 TIMES and we were doing a steady 95mph 

Going back again very soon :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

rosssei said:


> me and Ryan (DetailNI) detailed the black Carrera RS about 4 months ago! cant wait to get to the ring myself - looks awesome chum!


It's a fantastic place and total CAR PORN.... :argie:


----------

